
This post on uBeam nailed it. @msuster should read this - githubber88
https://ludwitt.wordpress.com/2016/05/13/what-mark-suster-missed-in-his-blog-post-defending-ubeam/
======
detaro
Please use to original title of the submitted article ("What Mark Suster
Missed In His Blog Post Defending uBeam"), see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

EDIT: also see discussion about this topic currently on the front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11693184](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11693184)

